# Old School Pesco set-up



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

post your pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

You have a shop, come up with your own ideas. People only want pics so they can copy.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 12 2004, 08:01 PM
> *You have a shop, come up with your own ideas. People only want pics so they can copy. *


 :uh:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

dont need to copy homie, it doesnt take a genius to figure out how to put one together. I'm only posting this topic simply cause I came across some pesco motors and all sorts of military products in a warehouse in chicago. Just kind of wondering how many set-ups are out there and how much they run for. Picked up two working pumps and acces for under $400.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 12 2004, 08:01 PM
> *You have a shop, come up with your own ideas. People only want pics so they can copy. *


 I agree, shit I have spent a year planning my setup, I dont want it seen until its in the car.



Aircraft hydraulics are easy, its making them look good that can be a challenge.



Aint nothing like spending hours and hours with a small file smoothing parts.


Plus I have people asking me all the time what pumps I buy and the part numbers, I dont give that shit out.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 12 2004, 07:01 PM
> *You have a shop, come up with your own ideas. People only want pics so they can copy. *


 Yo dip'

I'm sorry I steped your toes. It seems to me you couldnt afford a set-up like that


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Feb 12 2004, 11:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Feb 12 2004, 11:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DIPPINIT_@Feb 12 2004, 07:01 PM
> *You have a shop, come up with your own ideas. People only want pics so they can copy.  *


Yo dip'

I'm sorry I steped your toes. It seems to me you couldnt afford a set-up like that [/b][/quote]
Yeah he aint got shit.



































































Well, actually he does. But I aint going to comment on his setup, but I know what he has, and all I can say is :0 :0 :0 .


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

If this dip has such a :0 :0 set- up why get bent out a shape over this topic. Heres the diff. DEGRADE and UPRAGE. You know the difference dip?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

popular design


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

totally unique designs





knw the diff. DIP


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Feb 13 2004, 12:44 PM
> *If this dip has such a :0 :0 set- up why get bent out a shape over this topic. Heres the diff. DEGRADE and UPRAGE. You know the difference dip? *


 DON'T BITE OFF MORE THAN YOU CAN CHEW GREEN REAPER...I'VE SEEN DIPINIT SET UP... ITS A VERY UNIQUE WELL LAID OUT AND MACHINED KUSTOM AIRCRAFT SET-UP...


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtopking+Feb 13 2004, 02:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ragtopking @ Feb 13 2004, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Feb 13 2004, 12:44 PM
> *If  this dip has such a  :0  :0  set- up why get bent out a shape over this topic.  Heres the diff.    DEGRADE  and UPRAGE.  You know the difference dip? *


DON'T BITE OFF MORE THAN YOU CAN CHEW GREEN REAPER...I'VE SEEN DIPINIT SET UP... ITS A VERY UNIQUE WELL LAID OUT AND MACHINED KUSTOM AIRCRAFT SET-UP...[/b][/quote]
here we go!


another bite the DUST


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Feb 13 2004, 12:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Feb 13 2004, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here we go!


another bite the DUST [/b][/quote]
hhahahhaha---------that sounds like a challenge b---------what do you think zeke--------how about you jason------hahhahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

how much volts do you run to those setups?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

DIP still got bent out of shape over this topic, when he should be proud of what he got. Show it off , if thats the case ;or is he affraid someone will copy? Don't hate on the fact that others can have unique set-up better than others. The comp. is out there. I mean no disrespect to any of your boys ,he just got off a bad start. 




:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife+Feb 13 2004, 03:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriderlife @ Feb 13 2004, 03:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhahahhaha---------that sounds like a challenge b---------what do you think zeke--------how about you jason------hahhahahahah :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
WHATS UP RICHEE, I AM JUST CHILLIN, WORKING ON THESE PESCO'S.


WORKING ON MY 67 TRYING TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN THIS SUMMER.

I'LL BE IN SD NEXT MONTH, COME CHECK ME OUT.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Feb 13 2004, 03:22 PM
> *how much volts do you run to those setups?*


 24-48 BUT THEY WILL LIFT ON 12 IF THEY ARE SETUP RIGHT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok I'm back. The way I see it is you own a shop and should be innovative yourself from years of experience rather than trying to create a library form LILers. I am not worried about being copied because I took it as far as one can reasonably go, so all you could ever do is match, but I doubt it. I sleep well at night.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 13 2004, 05:01 PM
> *Ok I'm back. The way I see it is you own a shop and should be innovative yourself from years of experience rather than trying to create a library form LILers. I am not worried about being copied because I took it as far as one can reasonably go, so all you could ever do is match, but I doubt it. I sleep well at night. *


 THE WAY I SEE IT, HE IS DIP IS RIGHT.


I AM BUILDING ONE HELL OF AN AIRCRAFT SETUP ALSO, BUT I WANT IT TO BE DIFFERENT THAN ANY OTHER. THATS THE NAME OF THE GAME.


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Theres a couple nice pics of aircraft set-ups in my book...

ASK OG...  

Well, it looks a lot better now that its near completion but the idea is there, wit till this summer and you see GOLDDIGGER!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Feb 13 2004, 04:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Feb 13 2004, 04:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DIPPINIT_@Feb 13 2004, 05:01 PM
> *Ok I'm back. The way I see it is you own a shop and should be innovative yourself from years of experience rather than trying to create a library form LILers. I am not worried about being copied because I took it as far as one can reasonably go, so all you could ever do is match, but I doubt it. I sleep well at night.  *


THE WAY I SEE IT, HE IS DIP IS RIGHT.


I AM BUILDING ONE HELL OF AN AIRCRAFT SETUP ALSO, BUT I WANT IT TO BE DIFFERENT THAN ANY OTHER. THATS THE NAME OF THE GAME.[/b][/quote]
Let's face it, there are only so many ways you can position a pump, however a lot of work goes into simplicity. To make the same thing look altogether different. That is like the dealer in Vegas to ask people to show their cards.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I like looking at aircraft setups. I don't plan to copy it, because I know what the ulitmate set is:

An original power pack panel straight out of the plane, bolted to the side of your trunk. And for the hell of it, use the original controls.

It not an original idea for aircraft but for your car, it would beat any chrome job anyday. 

BTW I happen to have a ground unit power pack panel, I wish I had the air unit though. 

That's next on my list...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Feb 13 2004, 05:01 PM
> *I like looking at aircraft setups. I don't plan to copy it, because I know what the ulitmate set is:
> 
> An original power pack panel straight out of the plane, bolted to the side of your trunk. And for the hell of it, use the original controls.
> ...


 I know, I just felt like taking it out of context, however there is some truth :biggrin: The ultimate setup to me is not always the rarest, as Zeke and others may believe. Pesco's may be plentiful, and people have them, but how many cars in the last 20 years have shown with them. :dunno: I guess we quest to find the ultimate setup, but sometimes it is only a phone call away. Green Reaper can go to squaredump.com to find what he wants to know. I can't post pictures because I don't want ogcaddy to know what I'm doing. :biggrin:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 13 2004, 07:24 PM
> *I can't post pictures because I don't want ogcaddy to know what I'm doing. :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe+Feb 13 2004, 06:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83Coupe @ Feb 13 2004, 06:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DIPPINIT_@Feb 13 2004, 07:24 PM
> *I can't post pictures because I don't want ogcaddy to know what I'm doing.  :biggrin:*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
hahahahahahahaahaha.




He is scared I will reveal to the world he really only has fenner pump heads.



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Those were the days, Fenner, Waterman, and batteries from RTD buses. God my driveway was a mess always covered in oil. :angry:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 13 2004, 05:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 13 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydros_@Feb 13 2004, 05:01 PM
> *I like looking at aircraft setups.  I don't plan to copy it, because I  know what the ulitmate set is:
> 
> An original power pack panel straight out of the plane, bolted to the side of your trunk. And for the hell of it, use the original controls.
> ...


I know, I just felt like taking it out of context, however there is some truth :biggrin: The ultimate setup to me is not always the rarest, as Zeke and others may believe. Pesco's may be plentiful, and people have them, but how many cars in the last 20 years have shown with them. :dunno: I guess we quest to find the ultimate setup, but sometimes it is only a phone call away. Green Reaper can go to squaredump.com to find what he wants to know. I can't post pictures because I don't want ogcaddy to know what I'm doing. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Now we got off a good start.


:thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

I dont own a shop I just help out when I can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

ogcaddy, go ahead and post your pics. Every angle of the car and setup :biggrin: If there are any females around you, throw them in to.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Yo Dippinit,

how many cars in your area have set-ups like these?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Feb 13 2004, 05:47 PM
> *Yo Dippinit,
> 
> how many cars in your area have set-ups like these?*


 Actually Danny's yellow 58 LemonLAid from my club is pretty much the only one showing now. I know some other clubs that are in the works though. I think it will be interesting :uh: BTW I love Chicago area. The blues clubs, women, food are all the best. :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 13 2004, 06:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 13 2004, 06:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Feb 13 2004, 05:47 PM
> *Yo Dippinit,
> 
> how many cars in your area have set-ups like these?*


Actually Danny's yellow 58 LemonLAid from my club is pretty much the only one showing now. I know some other clubs that are in the works though. I think it will be interesting :uh: BTW I love Chicago area. The blues clubs, women, food are all the best. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I have seen a 57 chevy conv. with this set-up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sweet too

Have you been to Chi-town?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

I went in June last year for 12 days. Stayed off Ohio and Michigan. Hit the blues bars, restaurants and walked around faded until I found a gurl to take back to the Best Western :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

next time you come around Ill take you to the real hot spots :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Feb 13 2004, 06:40 PM
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> next time you come around Ill take you to the real hot spots :biggrin:*


 I appreciate that, unfortunately I go every three years to McCormick place for a trade show. MAybe I can go sooner :biggrin: I will bring you pics of ogcaddys setup jk


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

check this,

I got some pescos set ups Im thinking of putting together simply cause no one here in the midwest got this kind of OG design. I havent spent enough time at the milit. warehouse to find adel or monster greens but its just a matter of time before I run into them. You can take days just walking through the inventory of milit stuff this place got. BTW its going on 62 imp ss conv. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 13 2004, 07:43 PM
> *I will bring you pics of ogcaddys setup jk*


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Feb 13 2004, 06:48 PM
> *check this,
> 
> I got some pescos set ups Im thinking of putting together simply cause no one here in the midwest got this kind of OG design. I havent spent enough time at the milit. warehouse to find adel or monster greens but its just a matter of time before I run into them. You can take days just walking through the inventory of milit stuff this place got. BTW its going on 62 imp ss conv. :biggrin:*


 IMO take your time, plan, don't overdo and you will come out a champ :biggrin: People don't have them here either.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 12 2004, 08:49 PM
> *
> Plus I have people asking me all the time what pumps I buy and the part numbers, I dont give that shit out.*


 Why is that?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 14 2004, 03:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 14 2004, 03:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Feb 12 2004, 08:49 PM
> *
> Plus I have people asking me all the time what pumps I buy and the part numbers, I dont give that shit out.*


Why is that?[/b][/quote]
WELL ITS THE SAME WAY WITH MY DAY JOB.


WE SELL IMPALA PARTS, I DONT TELL OUR CUSTOMERS HOW MUCH WE PAY, OR WHERE THE PARTS ARE MADE.



ITS CALLED BUSINESS.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 14 2004, 01:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Obviously you don't tell them what you pay or who you go through, but....if I come in and ask you what company you would recommend for a new set of quarter panels for my 64, are you going to tell me? Do you sell aircraft hydro parts? Let's say that you do (I don't know wether you do or not), and I want to order a setup from you. Are you going to tell me what I am ordering? And when I break my setup, am I shit out of luck because I won't have a clue as to what I have, and therefore can't fix it? 
I don't understand the reason for everyone being so secretive. I'll be the first to admit that I don't know a whole hell of a lot about aircraft hydros. When the time comes that I want to learn, how would I if the people that know about them aren't willing to share info? I'm sure that I can research it through other resources, but why be so secretive?


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

sorry, double post 



Last edited by Ragu at Feb 14 2004, 01:54 PM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

IF YOU WANT NEW QUARTERS AND YOU ASK WHERE THEY COME FROM, I SIMPLY SAY "HUBBARDS IMPALA PARTS", NO WE DONT PRESS THEM HERE, BUT WE HAVE AT LEAST 30 IN THE RACKS FOR SALE, I DONT TELL ANYONE WHO MAKES THEM BECAUSE I STOCK THEM. THEY ARE MADE IN TAIWAN, JUST LIKE 90% OF ALL RESTORATION PARTS, BUT HUBBARDS SENT OF THE ORIGINAL SAMPLE FOR THE SHEETMETAL SO I CAN HONESTLY SAY THE QUARTERS ARE "OURS". NOW IF YOU ASK YEAR ONE WHERE THEY GET THE PARTS, THEY CAN SAY US, BECAUSE WE SUPPLY THEM WITH 80% OF THEIR INVENTORY.

JUST LIKE HOMIES HYDRAULICS, THEY DONT MACHINE THE PUMPS THERE IN THE SHOP, THEY HAVE THE WORK DONE IN A MACHINE SHOP, BUT THEY DONT TELL WHO THE MACHINIST IS TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC BECAUSE THATS NOT THE WAY BUSINESS WORKS.


AS FAR AS AIRCRAFT PARTS GO, YES I DO SELL THE PARTS, AND I WILL DO THE SETUPS. IF IT BREAKS (WHICH IT WONT) I WILL FIX IT FREE. ON AIRCRAFT YOU GOT A FEW OPTIONS, BASICALLY EEMPCO OR PESCO THATS ALL ANYONE NEEDS TO KNOW.

I DONT TELL THE PART NUMBERS, NOR DO I TELL MY SOURCE FOR PARTS. I BUY FROM 3 DIFFERENT PLACES, 2 NAMES ARE WELL KNOWN IN THE LOWRIDING INDUSTRY, ONE PLACE IS THE BEST KEPT SECRET IN THE U.S. BECAUSE LOWRIDERS DONT KNOW WHERE THEY ARE. BUT THATS PART OF BUSINESS.

I BET PROHOPPER WONT TELL WHO MAKES THEIR PARTS EITHER OR WHERE IT CAME FROM.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2004)

IF you tell me where you get your parts made, I will still buy them from you. Why are you making sucjh a big deal :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 14 2004, 05:18 PM
> *IF you tell me where you get your parts made, I will still buy them from you. Why are you making sucjh a big deal :biggrin:*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


Actually, I could just tell. 



Buy-in is around 100 grand.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Feb 14 2004, 06:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Feb 14 2004, 06:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DIPPINIT_@Feb 14 2004, 05:18 PM
> *IF you tell me where you get your parts made, I will still buy them from you. Why are you making sucjh a big deal :biggrin:*


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


Actually, I could just tell. 



Buy-in is around 100 grand.     [/b][/quote]
I heard door skins for 61-62 are now being reproduced, is that true???


----------



## yourapunk (Nov 13, 2003)

All this talk where the pics holms???


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 14 2004, 05:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SIXONEFORLIFE @ Feb 14 2004, 05:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard door skins for 61-62 are now being reproduced, is that true???[/b][/quote]
Yes, we got them in stock back in october.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yourapunk_@Feb 14 2004, 06:06 PM
> *All this talk where the pics holms???*


 I dont like to post pics of unfinished projects.


And I dont think Dipinit does either. Relax you will see it soon enough.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yourapunk_@Feb 14 2004, 05:06 PM
> *All this talk where the pics holms???*


Ah------ I don't have to explain myself to you. You go and post pics. My car has already been out. I may be lieing, I may not. Talk is cheap, only time will tell. You are the one veiled  And don't call me holms, I am not your homeboy 



Last edited by DIPPINIT at Feb 14 2004, 06:21 PM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 14 2004, 08:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 14 2004, 08:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--yourapunk_@Feb 14 2004, 05:06 PM
> *All this talk where the pics holms???*


Ah------ I don't have to explain myself to you. You go and post pics. My car has already been out. I may be lieing, I may not. Talk is cheap, only time will tell. You are the one veiled  And don't call me holms, I am not your homeboy[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yourapunk (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 14 2004, 06:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 14 2004, 06:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--yourapunk_@Feb 14 2004, 05:06 PM
> *All this talk where the pics holms???*


Ah------ I don't have to explain myself to you. You go and post pics. My car has already been out. I may be lieing, I may not. Talk is cheap, only time will tell. You are the one veiled  And don't call me holms, I am not your homeboy[/b][/quote]
Naw Homies you got me all wrong i wasn't trying to talk bad about the the talking i am just antsy to see some clean OG shit thats all i meant sorry for the confusion holms but as Homie said green reaper
Full Member


Joined: Jan 2004
From: CHICAGO
Posted: Feb 12 2004, 06:26 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

post your pics 
thats all i was saying i understand fools be trying to copy good shit how about just some pump shots or plumbing not everybody can see tight shit like that  



Last edited by yourapunk at Feb 14 2004, 08:54 PM


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

If you look under hydr. post hard line set-ups youll see 2 pesco set ups even the yellow car.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

stay tuned on Designs Unlimited set ups. I'm working on 3 motorize pump set-up all tricked out.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 14 2004, 02:07 PM
> *
> 
> I DONT TELL THE PART NUMBERS, NOR DO I TELL MY SOURCE FOR PARTS. I BUY FROM 3 DIFFERENT PLACES, 2 NAMES ARE WELL KNOWN IN THE LOWRIDING INDUSTRY, ONE PLACE IS THE BEST KEPT SECRET IN THE U.S. BECAUSE LOWRIDERS DONT KNOW WHERE THEY ARE. BUT THATS PART OF BUSINESS.
> *


 Too many secrets


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragu_@Feb 16 2004, 05:36 AM
> *Too many secrets*


that's just the way it is sometimes. I help people out 99.9% of the time when I can, I enjoy helping people out with most anything. I have been out several times on NICE OCCASIONS where I am dressed nice and will literally roll my sleeves up and fix a problem with hydros if I see someone broke in a parking lot. BUT, sometimes you spend A LOT of time searching for something or working on something and you JUST DON'T WANT TO GIVE OUT THE INFO THAT YOU SPENT A LOT OF HOURS WORKING ON OR TRYING TO FIND, atleast just not to any old one. 

Like me for instance, I have spent A LOT of time looking for something or figuring something out, when I do find it or figure it out, I get slack for not giving up the info  



Last edited by [email protected] at Feb 16 2004, 10:28 AM


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 16 2004, 09:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ([email protected] @ Feb 16 2004, 09:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Ragu_@Feb 16 2004, 05:36 AM
> *Too many secrets*


that's just the way it is sometimes. I help people out 99.9% of the time when I can, I enjoy helping people out with most anything. I have been out several times on NICE OCCASIONS where I am dressed nice and will literally roll my sleeves up and fix a problem with hydros if I see someone broke in a parking lot. BUT, sometimes you spend A LOT of time searching for something or working on something and you JUST DON'T WANT TO GIVE OUT THE INFO THAT YOU SPENT A LOT OF HOURS WORKING ON OR TRYING TO FIND, atleast just not to any old one. 

Like me for instance, I have spent A LOT of time looking for something or figuring something out, when I do find it or figure it out, I get slack for not giving up the info [/b][/quote]
That's because you went to a University and we didn't........ Actually I did. Cal State Long Beach for hydro tech :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Is this a Pesco set-up? Don't know alot about this subject, just asking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 16 2004, 10:23 AM
> *Is this a Pesco set-up? Don't know alot about this subject, just asking.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes Sir, Damn that is an old pic. The trunk is different now

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 16 2004, 08:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ([email protected] @ Feb 16 2004, 08:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Ragu_@Feb 16 2004, 05:36 AM
> *Too many secrets*


that's just the way it is sometimes. I help people out 99.9% of the time when I can, I enjoy helping people out with most anything. I have been out several times on NICE OCCASIONS where I am dressed nice and will literally roll my sleeves up and fix a problem with hydros if I see someone broke in a parking lot. BUT, sometimes you spend A LOT of time searching for something or working on something and you JUST DON'T WANT TO GIVE OUT THE INFO THAT YOU SPENT A LOT OF HOURS WORKING ON OR TRYING TO FIND, atleast just not to any old one. 

Like me for instance, I have spent A LOT of time looking for something or figuring something out, when I do find it or figure it out, I get slack for not giving up the info [/b][/quote]
That's all fine and dandy, but it ain't like any of the people that are being so secretive are doing anything that is so special. I mean, if I want to find out all that I can (and lately I have been wanting to) about aircraft hydros, I will find out. I'll do whatever research I need to, I'll do the trial and error, etc. My point is, all we're doing here is lifting a car. There's not some ancient chinese secret going on here, it's simple hydraulics. The problem is, there aren't too many people that know what kind of aircraft hydraulics are good for doing what we want to do with them, and the ones that do don't want to let anyone else in on it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 16 2004, 01:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 16 2004, 01:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all fine and dandy, but it ain't like any of the people that are being so secretive are doing anything that is so special. I mean, if I want to find out all that I can (and lately I have been wanting to) about aircraft hydros, I will find out. I'll do whatever research I need to, I'll do the trial and error, etc. My point is, all we're doing here is lifting a car. There's not some ancient chinese secret going on here, it's simple hydraulics. The problem is, there aren't too many people that know what kind of aircraft hydraulics are good for doing what we want to do with them, and the ones that do don't want to let anyone else in on it.[/b][/quote]
Aircraft hydraulics are basically the same as the tail gates. Electric motor with gear pump :uh: However you can find out what you need to know but people don't want to give away their "experience" that is the trial and error of wasted time and money trying to discover what works best. I know I made many mistakes on my car or realized ways to do things better after the fact. So why would anyone give that information to a potential competitor, or someone who is not even a friend. Of course you could argue that we want the sport to grow, but Lowriding is not research that is shared, it is Riders looking for better ways to outdo the next guy, AND have fun. That's why show cars get better and better, the next guy doesn't make the same mistakes.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 16 2004, 01:18 PM
> *Of course you could argue that we want the sport to grow, but Lowriding is not research that is shared, it is Riders looking for better ways to outdo the next guy, AND have fun.  That's why show cars get better and better, the next guy doesn't make the same mistakes. *


Let's be honest man. The majority of the people out there are trying to get more inches. They're looking for pumps that will hive them the quickest, and highest lift. Military aircraft hydros are not what the majority of people are looking for. I'll tell you what. I don't want part numbers, I don't want brands, I don't want any of that. Will the people that are in the know (sounds like OGCaddy seems to be, as well as dippinit) please give me a starting point. Point me in the right direction. Or, hook me up with a parts breakdown. Not brands or part numbers. But first motor, second pump, third etc. That's really all I'm asking. 



Last edited by Ragu at Feb 16 2004, 02:34 PM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu_@Feb 16 2004, 02:52 PM
> *The problem is, there aren't too many people that know what kind of aircraft hydraulics are good for doing what we want to do with them, and the ones that do don't want to let anyone else in on it.*


If you want an aircraft setup, and you are not afraid to break bread, then hit me up.





But I am not "giving" away stuff I have spent years learning.



Do you go to the doctors office and ask him to share his knowledge or do you get your services and pay him and leave??? 



Last edited by ogcaddy at Feb 16 2004, 04:39 PM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2004, 10:22 AM
> *
> 
> Like me for instance, I have spent A LOT of time looking for something or figuring something out, when I do find it or figure it out, I get slack for not giving up the info *


 you must be talking about that car, I bet you money you aint gonna buy. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 16 2004, 03:18 PM
> *but people don't want to give away their "experience" that is the trial and error of wasted time and money trying to discover what works best. I know I made many mistakes on my car or realized ways to do things better after the fact. So why would anyone give that information to a potential competitor, or someone who is not even a friend.*


 this is precisely my point


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Feb 16 2004, 04:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Feb 16 2004, 04:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><[email protected]_@Feb 16 2004, 10:22 AM
> *
> 
> Like me for instance, I have spent A LOT of time looking for something or figuring something out, when I do find it or figure it out, I get slack for not giving up the info *


you must be talking about that car, I bet you money you aint gonna buy. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:

Naw, it refers to A LOT MORE than just that, from things I find to customing hydraulic pumps and parts. 



Last edited by [email protected] at Feb 16 2004, 04:47 PM


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 16 2004, 02:38 PM
> *
> If you want an aircraft setup, and you are not afraid to break bread, then hit me up.
> 
> ...


 This is not what I am looking for. If I want to be a doctor, there are plenty of people out there that I can turn to to learn how to be a doctor. I don't want to buy something, and have no clue as to what it is. I take it throughout your years of learning, nobody shared any info with you? You learned it all on your own? I seriously doubt it. You know damn well there have been people along the way that you have gotten at least some of your information.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 16 2004, 04:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 16 2004, 04:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Feb 16 2004, 02:38 PM
> *
> If you want an aircraft setup, and you are not afraid to break bread, then hit me up.
> 
> ...


This is not what I am looking for. If I want to be a doctor, there are plenty of people out there that I can turn to to learn how to be a doctor. I don't want to buy something, and have no clue as to what it is. I take it throughout your years of learning, nobody shared any info with you? You learned it all on your own? I seriously doubt it. You know damn well there have been people along the way that you have gotten at least some of your information.[/b][/quote]
I HAVE SPENT A COUPLE OF THOUSAND BUCKS LEARNING.


I LEARNED MOST OF MY KNOWLEDGE FROM BUYING PARTS. 



IF YOU WANT TO LEARN SOME STUFF, THEN BUY SOME PARTS FROM ME, I WILL TELL YOU WHAT THEY ARE AND WHERE THEY GO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

"If you tell everything you know, then you will know nothing" 

famous quote by dippinit 1992 :biggrin: 

"The game is to sell, not to tell" 

another famous quote by dippinit 1993




















































J/K :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 13 2004, 05:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 13 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydros_@Feb 13 2004, 05:01 PM
> *I like looking at aircraft setups.  I don't plan to copy it, because I  know what the ulitmate set is:
> 
> An original power pack panel straight out of the plane, bolted to the side of your trunk. And for the hell of it, use the original controls.
> ...


I know, I just felt like taking it out of context, however there is some truth :biggrin: The ultimate setup to me is not always the rarest, as Zeke and others may believe. Pesco's may be plentiful, and people have them, but how many cars in the last 20 years have shown with them. :dunno: I guess we quest to find the ultimate setup, but sometimes it is only a phone call away. Green Reaper can go to squaredump.com to find what he wants to know. I can't post pictures because I don't want ogcaddy to know what I'm doing. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Why are you worried about og caddy if im not mistaken he doesnt even have a car does he?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Feb 16 2004, 09:46 PM
> *Why are you worried about og caddy if im not mistaken he doesnt even have a car does he?*


where have you been :uh: 

he is currently working on a 1995 tracker, doing it all out and putting aircraft in the back  :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:

His real project is a geo storm that he is making into a fully radical euro  



Last edited by [email protected] at Feb 16 2004, 09:51 PM


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 16 2004, 08:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ([email protected] @ Feb 16 2004, 08:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ghost211_@Feb 16 2004, 09:46 PM
> *Why are you worried about og caddy if im not mistaken he doesnt even have a car does he?*


where have you been :uh: 

he is currently working on a 1995 tracker, doing it all out and putting aircraft in the back  :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:

His real project is a geo storm that he is making into a fully radical euro [/b][/quote]
I guess ive been out to lunch or something . Its hard to keep up with everything thats goig on in here. I like those aircraft setups when theyre done show quality. I hope he will post some pics when he gets it done. Does anyine have pics of theyre se ups done im nto trying to steal anybodys ideas i just like to check em out,reading through this post I ynderstand if no one wants to. tO OG CADDY good luck :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Feb 16 2004, 09:46 PM
> *
> Why are you worried about og caddy if im not mistaken he doesnt even have a car does he?*


Am I supposed to know you????


I always have a car. 




Last edited by ogcaddy at Feb 17 2004, 12:59 AM


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 16 2004, 09:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ([email protected] @ Feb 16 2004, 09:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ghost211_@Feb 16 2004, 09:46 PM
> *Why are you worried about og caddy if im not mistaken he doesnt even have a car does he?*


where have you been :uh: 

he is currently working on a 1995 tracker, doing it all out and putting aircraft in the back  :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:

His real project is a geo storm that he is making into a fully radical euro [/b][/quote]
I think you are thinking about your bestest friend from your hometown.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

you are correct :0


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 16 2004, 02:54 PM
> *
> I HAVE SPENT A COUPLE OF THOUSAND BUCKS LEARNING.
> 
> ...


 Nah, I guess I'll learn the hard way. But here's the deal, as of right now, I don't have a parts list to even go off of. Obviously there's a motor, pump, dump, and tank. But I think there's more to it than that, and I am still not sure what works and what doesn't as far as part numbers, etc. But, I guess I'll figure it out.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 17 2004, 05:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 17 2004, 05:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Feb 16 2004, 02:54 PM
> *
> I HAVE SPENT A COUPLE OF THOUSAND BUCKS LEARNING.
> 
> ...


Nah, I guess I'll learn the hard way. But here's the deal, as of right now, I don't have a parts list to even go off of. Obviously there's a motor, pump, dump, and tank. But I think there's more to it than that, and I am still not sure what works and what doesn't as far as part numbers, etc. But, I guess I'll figure it out.[/b][/quote]
I can hook you up with the aircraft stuff, just let me know. I can sell you parts cheaper than anyone can too.


I just dont post shit like that on this site or any site. 


I will go into detail later with you about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 17 2004, 07:00 AM
> *
> I can sell you parts cheaper than anyone can too.
> 
> ...


 I think i will hold you to that to. I already printed the screen out and I am making a list as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 17 2004, 03:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 17 2004, 03:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Feb 16 2004, 02:54 PM
> *
> I HAVE SPENT A COUPLE OF THOUSAND BUCKS LEARNING.
> 
> ...


Nah, I guess I'll learn the hard way. But here's the deal, as of right now, I don't have a parts list to even go off of. Obviously there's a motor, pump, dump, and tank. But I think there's more to it than that, and I am still not sure what works and what doesn't as far as part numbers, etc. But, I guess I'll figure it out.[/b][/quote]
Bro,

It’s not that difficult to figure out, do your homework. Lead number one, and point in the right direction. What you’re looking for is an old aircraft-feathering pump. Lead number 2, Don’t worry too much about part numbers, just find a power pack (pump head & motor) that can do the job you want it to do. I recommend you to buy them in matching pairs, either 2 or 4. I also recommend you to buy a pesco set up, they’re easier to find and less expensive, about $100 to $175 for used units and about $200 to $350 for rebuilt units, and about $450 to $750 for NOS units in OG pesco boxes. You can find a Pesco set up on Ebay… There was a guy from Florida that just sold a crate of 20 Pesco power packs. The only problem you may face is that you can not use regular hydraulic cylinders on an aircraft set up…their too thin, you need some fat cylinders and that the set-up is only for show purposes (can not swang). And if all THE INFORMATION ABOVE don’t work for you…. Lead number 3, join Premier Car Club, and let Pesco Air Craft Hydraulic expert, Mr. Danny (Lemon Laid) Arriaga and the members of the club show you how’s it’s done, the og aircraft way!!! 

Zeke


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

If you gonna buy them from a aircraft dealer make sure they are not off crashed planes.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Feb 17 2004, 12:39 PM
> *The only problem you may face is that you can not use regular hydraulic cylinders on an aircraft set up…their too thin, you need some fat*


 is this true? if so, why?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 17 2004, 03:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 17 2004, 03:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ragtopking_@Feb 17 2004, 12:39 PM
> *The only problem you may face is that you can not use regular hydraulic cylinders on an aircraft set up…their too thin, you need some fat*


is this true? if so, why?[/b][/quote]
low pressure pumps that flow higher volume.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 17 2004, 02:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 17 2004, 02:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ragtopking_@Feb 17 2004, 12:39 PM
> *The only problem you may face is that you can not use regular hydraulic cylinders on an aircraft set up…their too thin, you need some fat*


is this true? if so, why?[/b][/quote]
Go through somebody like OGCADDY. He knows, and has parts in stock. Of course you will pay a little more for his services and experience, rather than on your own, but you will get a setup that works, is guaranteed, and it will be right the first time. You will actually be money and time ahead because you will eliminate the trial and error stage of buying wrong sh*t, and you can work close with him to design the ULTIMATE--------------- well not better than mine :biggrin:


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 17 2004, 01:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 17 2004, 01:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ragtopking_@Feb 17 2004, 12:39 PM
> *The only problem you may face is that you can not use regular hydraulic cylinders on an aircraft set up…their too thin, you need some fat*


is this true? if so, why?[/b][/quote]
all aircraft power packs are low pressure high volume, tail gates are high pressure low volume...each application requires a different cylinder... that's why cars with aircraft setups run aircraft cylinders (short strokes, dumb dumbs, saw tooths, elephant legs) or they have custom made cylinders if they are expected to perform properly.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2004, 02:36 PM
> *
> Go through somebody like OGCADDY. He knows, and has parts in stock. Of course you will pay a little more for his services and experience, rather than on your own, but you will get a setup that works, is guaranteed, and it will be right the first time. You will actually be money and time ahead because you will eliminate the trial and error stage of buying wrong sh*t, and you can work close with him to design the ULTIMATE--------------- well not better than mine :biggrin:*


 I'm gonna be perfectly honest. I will enjoy the whole deal a lot better if I can learn as much as possible, and search out my parts. It's good to know that there are people out there with the stuff ready to go, but I want to know exactly why I need a certain part, and why one part is better than another. That way I can make my own decisions on what to use, and how many volts, and all that, whitout someone coming straight out and telling me. I love Prohopper hydraulics, but it's a little too easy just picking up the phone and ordering it. Probably one of the reasons why I have been so intrigued by aircraft setups lately is because of their rarity, and the fact that they are hard to find.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 17 2004, 03:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 17 2004, 03:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2004, 02:36 PM
> *
> Go through somebody like OGCADDY. He knows, and has parts in stock. Of course you will pay a little more for his services and experience, rather than on your own, but you will get a setup that works, is guaranteed, and it will be right the first time. You will actually be money and time ahead because you will eliminate the trial and error stage of buying wrong sh*t, and you can work close with him to design the ULTIMATE--------------- well not better than mine  :biggrin:*


I'm gonna be perfectly honest. I will enjoy the whole deal a lot better if I can learn as much as possible, and search out my parts. It's good to know that there are people out there with the stuff ready to go, but I want to know exactly why I need a certain part, and why one part is better than another. That way I can make my own decisions on what to use, and how many volts, and all that, whitout someone coming straight out and telling me. I love Prohopper hydraulics, but it's a little too easy just picking up the phone and ordering it. Probably one of the reasons why I have been so intrigued by aircraft setups lately is because of their rarity, and the fact that they are hard to find.[/b][/quote]
I respect your persistence, and desire to push the envelope. You remind me of me :biggrin: I will pm you in a little


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 17 2004, 03:04 PM
> *
> I respect your persistence, and desire to push the envelope. You remind me of me :biggrin: I will pm you in a little *


 Please do


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

I think its good to see people get into aitcraft setups, just as long as it dont turn into a fad. 



Its cool to see people learn about it rather than be a "baller" and pay your way through it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 17 2004, 04:53 PM
> *I think its good to see people get into aitcraft setups, just as long as it dont turn into a fad.
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree. 100%


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

after I finish this motized set-up, I will begin to start on the pesco set-up. If I run into problems ,I hope you guys can assist me in putting it togrther.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Feb 17 2004, 05:59 PM
> *after I finish this motized set-up, I will begin to start on the pesco set-up. If I run into problems ,I hope you guys can assist me in putting it togrther. *


 OK, but only if you change your Avatar :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 17 2004, 06:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 17 2004, 06:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--green reaper_@Feb 17 2004, 05:59 PM
> *after I finish this motized set-up, I will begin to start on the pesco set-up. If I run into problems ,I hope you guys can assist me in putting it togrther. *


OK, but only if you change your Avatar :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: 
man!, you just dont know what I had to go through to put it in this website.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

I do want to change it


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 17 2004, 03:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> Its cool to see people learn about it rather than be a "baller" and pay your way through it.*


 You can't appreciate something if all you do is spend the money and have someone else do it for you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 18 2004, 05:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 18 2004, 05:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Feb 17 2004, 03:53 PM
> *
> 
> 
> Its cool to see people learn about it rather than be a "baller" and pay your way through it.*


You can't appreciate something if all you do is spend the money and have someone else do it for you[/b][/quote]
exactly, every setup I have had i did myself. Every future setup will be done strictly by me. No one will be able to take credit for work  I don't even let people help me


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 18 2004, 07:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ([email protected] @ Feb 18 2004, 07:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly, every setup I have had i did myself. Every future setup will be done strictly by me. No one will be able to take credit for work  I don't even let people help me

[/b][/quote]
Well I might have you do work for me. I could never get my Tracker to swang like yours does :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

:roflmao: don't have a tracker, never had, it is an inside joke :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2004, 10:26 AM
> *:roflmao: don't have a tracker, never had, it is an inside joke :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh:*


 When I was rollin in NC, I saw you and ogcaddy riding locked up in a 95 Tracker, purple. It had a bumper kit and everything, just like the one in your AVATAR :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 18 2004, 12:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 18 2004, 12:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><[email protected]_@Feb 18 2004, 10:26 AM
> *:roflmao: don't have a tracker, never had, it is an inside joke :roflmao:  :ugh:  :ugh:*


When I was rollin in NC, I saw you and ogcaddy riding locked up in a 95 Tracker, purple. It had a bumper kit and everything, just like the one in your AVATAR :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 


Damnit, I thought you said you wouldnt tell on us.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Feb 18 2004, 02:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Feb 18 2004, 02:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 


Damnit, I thought you said you wouldnt tell on us.[/b][/quote]
damn pesco pumps in a tracker lol


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcadi+Feb 18 2004, 02:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowcadi @ Feb 18 2004, 02:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn pesco pumps in a tracker lol[/b][/quote]
[email protected] owns it, he put a lift kit on there for dem 20's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Feb 18 2004, 03:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Feb 18 2004, 03:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] owns it, he put a lift kit on there for dem 20's.[/b][/quote]
:uh: don't insult me fool, mayne, dem thangs is 23s

don't forget I have a 383 in that bitch too :biggrin: 



Last edited by [email protected] at Feb 18 2004, 04:11 PM


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

7 pages of BS, and green reaper still hasn't seen any Pesco's


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

i wanna see deez pescos


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Feb 18 2004, 02:50 PM
> *7 pages of BS, and green reaper still hasn't seen any Pesco's*


 Lol, not all of it was bs, I got somewhere with it


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 18 2004, 04:51 PM
> *Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 I was at Mike's shop when he was building this one. I wonder when the car will come out.


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 18 2004, 04:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 18 2004, 04:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Feb 18 2004, 04:51 PM
> *Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> ...


I was at Mike's shop when he was building this one. I wonder when the car will come out.[/b][/quote]
goddamn


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 18 2004, 06:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 18 2004, 06:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ogcaddy_@Feb 18 2004, 04:51 PM
> *Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> ...


I was at Mike's shop when he was building this one. I wonder when the car will come out.[/b][/quote]
I dont know. I forgot the club that car is in.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Last edited by edmunds costoms hyd at Feb 18 2004, 09:31 PM


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragu+Feb 18 2004, 04:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ragu @ Feb 18 2004, 04:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn[/b][/quote]
I am in love with this setup


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy+Feb 18 2004, 05:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ogcaddy @ Feb 18 2004, 05:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know. I forgot the club that car is in.[/b][/quote]
Latin Lords---------1963 Conv


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 18 2004, 07:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DIPPINIT @ Feb 18 2004, 07:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latin Lords---------1963 Conv [/b][/quote]
Thats it.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Digging back a ways, eh bean? :biggrin:


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Jul 27 2005, 10:11 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3490009[/snapback]​*


Looks like you're lac'n SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wut are these? guy said he wanted 10 thou for them, they worth it?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 29 2005, 10:39 PM
> *wut are these? guy said he wanted 10 thou for them, they  worth it?
> [snapback]3508585[/snapback]​*


I've got some I'd sell for $9500 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jul 30 2005, 11:57 PM
> *I've got some I'd sell for $9500  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3513266[/snapback]​*


 dont plan on spending on my whole suspension much less just pumps just wonderin on the price, i think i can just steal some from the old airport mechanic shops


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Dumb question... but pesco pumps/old aircraft pumps are mainly used for show cars and just cruising right? Not hopping? 

:dunno:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

now go copy it :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 20 2005, 07:29 AM~3848710
> *now go copy it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I must say homie I think you have taken some of the best pictures of aircraft setups.... you must have had one hell of a trip out in cali..


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: that was the first time ive seen a aircraftsetup work, hearing the sounds, man it sounds like i came from a cave or something haha, we just dont have that over here yet, thanx for the props i had many many pictures of this setup before i went to LA and they all looked the same i wanted to take a different angle


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 20 2005, 08:50 AM~3848857
> *:thumbsup: that was the first time ive seen a aircraftsetup work, hearing the sounds, man it sounds like i came from a cave or something haha, we just dont have that over here yet, thanx for the props i had many many pictures of this setup before i went to LA and they all looked the same i wanted to take a different angle
> *


that must have been an awesome feeling... I'm in the northeast so I have nothing else to look at here or to go by as I'm setting two pumps up.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

well, make some friends in LA, get in your car, and go see it, trust me when i say its worth it :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 20 2005, 10:53 AM~3849315
> *well, make some friends in LA, get in your car, and go see it, trust me when i say its worth it  :biggrin:
> *



I know homie... I have a few people I plan on calling when I finally do get out there....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 30 2005, 10:09 PM~4310289
> *:biggrin:
> *



bean is on a mission to keep old topics ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 30 2005, 10:55 PM~4310750
> *bean is on a mission to keep old topics ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE.  :biggrin:
> *


keep hope alive.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 20 2005, 06:29 AM~3848710
> *now go copy it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I see you snaping the pic beutiful setup and pic


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

little bottle on the lower right with fluid. 

And who knows what type/model number/ voltage the motor is? Makes me think there are only less than 10 guys here on LIL that can find the answer within 5 minutes. BUT so what, there are guys that rebuild these for a living, again, so what.













:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

28v? pesco 280?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 14 2006, 02:33 PM~4618882
> *little bottle on the lower right with fluid.
> 
> And who knows what type/model number/ voltage the motor is?  Makes me think there are only less than 10 guys here on LIL that can find the answer within 5 minutes.  BUT so what, there are guys that rebuild these for a living, again, so what.
> ...



thats the General Electric motor made for Pesco. there was also one made by a company called "Air Associates" 



and the most common (higher production numbers) was the standard Pesco motor. 


all were around 3hp 24vdc @ 155 amps


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> Nah, I guess I'll learn the hard way. But here's the deal, as of right now, I don't have a parts list to even go off of. Obviously there's a motor, pump, dump, and tank. But I think there's more to it than that, and I am still not sure what works and what doesn't as far as part numbers, etc. But, I guess I'll figure it out.


Bro,

It’s not that difficult to figure out, do your homework. Lead number one, and point in the right direction. What you’re looking for is an old aircraft-feathering pump. Lead number 2, Don’t worry too much about part numbers, just find a power pack (pump head & motor) that can do the job you want it to do. I recommend you to buy them in matching pairs, either 2 or 4. I also recommend you to buy a pesco set up, they’re easier to find and less expensive, about $100 to $175 for used units and about $200 to $350 for rebuilt units, and about $450 to $750 for NOS units in OG pesco boxes. You can find a Pesco set up on Ebay… There was a guy from Florida that just sold a crate of 20 Pesco power packs. The only problem you may face is that you can not use regular hydraulic cylinders on an aircraft set up…their too thin, you need some fat cylinders and that the set-up is only for show purposes (can not swang). And if all THE INFORMATION ABOVE don’t work for you…. Lead number 3, join Premier Car Club, and let Pesco Air Craft Hydraulic expert, Mr. Danny (Lemon Laid) Arriaga and the members of the club show you how’s it’s done, the og aircraft way!!! 

Zeke
[/quote]



:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I read this whole topic, cuz this past year, I've been wanting to put an aircraft setup in my 59' wagon cuz I'm going old school w/ Supremes on it too. Andy Lodi is the one who actually suggested the Aircraft setup for my Parkwood. After pondering awhile, it IS what I want to run, JUST to be different.(no off the shelf pumps)
I respect everybody's decisions to not give away secrets, that is what working on your car is all about...Finding out stuff for yourself! I'll admit I know little to nothing about these setups, but, I did know about the fatter cylinders required because of what Ted Wells had made for his.
I hope over time I can put a setup together. I even asked a Pilot that we worked for if he knew of any Airplane salvage yards w/ the Pre-WWII era planes, but he didn't.  

Hey Rollinaround, do you have anymore setups like the Pesco 777 you had on Ebay?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

pm sent

let me know.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------

